# Nicolas Cage - Genius or Madman?



## mareenaicefin (Jan 19, 2019)

Watching this youtube video got me thinking:






What is your opinion on Nic Cage?

Honestly I am going with genius. I've seen him in some films where he was brilliant (including the meme ones)
I love most of his work, and let's be honest, every actor out there has there bad ones too and Nic Cage 
isn't immune to that.

What are your favourite Nicolas Cage moments? How do you feel about his works? And so forth.

I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 19, 2019)

I genuinely believe he is a good/great actor when cast in a movie that isn't just a cashgrab.

For example, his role in last year's Mandy and Spiderman was pretty fricking good, Mandy was specially good, I didn't expect it to be so fun and good looking.
It's a shame that not a lot of directors know how to use him and they end up shoving him into crap like Ghost Rider and that other weird movie where Christians dissappear from Earth


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2019)

I like the early era; Wild at Heart, Raising Arizona....but tend to lose interest in his newer stuff. 

I'll vote 'deep'.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 20, 2019)

I personally love him in Adaptation.
Double the Cage? Sign me up!


----------



## PercyD (Jan 20, 2019)

Nicolas Cage is a meme.
Ergo, he will always be misused by directors.
He was fun in the Croods, though.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 20, 2019)

Simo said:


> I like the early era; Wild at Heart, Raising Arizona....but tend to lose interest in his newer stuff.
> 
> I'll vote 'deep'.


I am so happy that someone here knows Raising Arizona! Such a great movie. Also loved him in Lord of War


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 29, 2019)

*Have you ever seen The Weather Man? Hes a legitimately good actor. *


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 17, 2019)

I'd say he's kinda the same as Kanye West - a genuinely skilled and talented person who just happens to enjoy being crazy and over-the-top for the sake of it.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 17, 2019)

Wayholka said:


> He's a very hit or miss kind of actor for me. He clearly does not mind taking risks in his acting career.
> 
> There was also a canceled Superman movie decades back where Cage got the title role. I honestly could not see that working.


It would have been entertaining to watch him try-


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)

*Nicolas Cage - Genius or Madman?*

Yes


----------



## JZLobo (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 8, 2019)

I think he's a great actor. He can make terrible movies work and he seems to genuinely enjoy what he's doing.


----------



## larigot (Apr 8, 2019)

"NOT THE BEES!!!!" is one of the great utterances of cinema.


----------

